# Ricoh printer on sale only $79.00



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi to all i just want to share that the ricoh Printer is sale only $79 free shipping.
here's the link
Ricoh Aficio GX3050N GelSprinter 29ppm Color Printer with Network Card Built-In!
Apply coupon code "*DEALPRINT*" to cut it to $79 along with free shipping.


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

Ok stupid question here. Bear with me. What can one use this type of printer for?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

You can print with transfer paper specially with sublimation. Need to buy sublimation ink, sublimation paper or just use as a home printer.


----------



## TODOTOCREATETOBE (May 29, 2009)

Could this be used to print for heat transfers or just dye sublimation?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i tried it before using ironall apaper but the output is dull i did not try in other paper. but nice also but dull image...


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

were you doing sublimation or regular transfers???



MYDAMIT said:


> i tried it before using ironall apaper but the output is dull i did not try in other paper. but nice also but dull image...


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i tried in regular transfer paper not in sublimation, the diffrence is that this printer is faster than inkjet because it uses drum belt like laser printer.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The 3050 is best for sublimation....BUT the cost of ink is $110x4...so $440 for sublimation ink and if you intend to use as sublimation do not install OEM ink as you will waste sublimation ink in cleaning out the print heads. and an additional note....the 5050 is being discontinued for the ricoh e3300..which uses smaller capacity carts but they only cost $60 but they have less ink.. both printers max print is 8.5x14


----------



## auggieboy (Mar 22, 2008)

Tried to order one last night, it went through and I made payment, but this morning they sent me the following e-mail:

"Unfortunately you visited an older version of our website.

We have not advertised this site (racent.biz) in over 5 months now

Our new site is up with real time inventory and sale pricing

http://www.AimToFind.com

please visit the new website to place any orders

we are out of stock on the model printer that you ordered and will not be getting any more back in.

Please visit the new website above http://www.AimToFind.com which will have up-to date information with better sale pricing!

Sarah"

I think thats kind of silly why would you keep to websites active, the new website does have the printer in stock.

Just a heads up for anyone reading this thread.


----------



## Double Tees (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds like a good deal


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

That sounded like a really good deal. I could have used it for transfer paper. I have tested the Ricoh GX5050 (the older brother of the GX3050) with Inkjet transfer papers and it has worked great! With many users using this printer as a sublimation printer, I am sure the OEM ink carts would be quite cheap since there would be tons of users looking to rid themselves of their OEM ink. However, keep in mind that the OEM inks that came with the printer may not be full.


----------



## moussnyc (Mar 11, 2011)

it's cheaper on ebay nowdays for about 75 free shipping


----------

